# new resident in the vineyard



## johngg123 (May 19, 2013)

I almost had a heart attack when I saw this guy coming out of a hole in one of the rows. He's about 5 feet long. We've got a big gopher population so after I calmed down a bit I realized I like him!


----------



## dralarms (May 19, 2013)

Sorry. Don't like snakes


----------



## Reilly (May 19, 2013)

Holy Crap !!! What kind of snake is that??


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2013)

I absolutely agree it would be a dead snake. I also hate snakes. Is that a diamond back?


----------



## Duster (May 19, 2013)

I think it might be a Night Snake but I'm no expert.
If it is that thing is huge! 2' night snake is a good sized one but 5' wow!
If it is use caution, they are venomous but pose little threat to humans, or at least when not on steroids!!


----------



## ibglowin (May 19, 2013)

Looks like a Pacific Gopher Snake to me


----------



## Dylan (May 19, 2013)

What did you do with it???


----------



## johngg123 (May 19, 2013)

Mike is right, it is a gopher snake. We have two types of snakes around here and they are rattle snakes and gopher snakes. Gopher snakes are harmless to humans, but deadly to gophers. I hope he stays around!


----------



## Duster (May 19, 2013)

well I said I wasn't an expert


----------



## BobR (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, I have to agree with everyone here. I am not a snake lover, but in the past couple of years, we have been over run with voles. Once they get into the grape roots, they will kill the vine. Last year while working on them I had about a 5 foot black snake that would not even move for me, then I seen that it had a couple of bumps in it, so we came to the understanding that it could stay as long as it ate the voles. Have not seen it this year, but while putting in an end post the other night, I had a 4 foot water snake crawl over my shovel. Even after I picked it up and moved it away, it was in no big hurry to leave. Can only hope that it is living high on the vole. I guess they do good. I just wish that they would do good when I'm not around. Don't know how you can live around those rattle snakes.


----------



## pg55 (May 19, 2013)

The only snake in my area where I live that will not get a pass from me is the Cottonmouth Water Moccasin! All other snakes are ok with me.


----------



## BobR (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, the only venomous snake around here is also the Water Moccasin, but in my life, I have only come across one of them and that was probably 30 years ago. After I killed it, I then noticed a king snake just a few feet away from me. At the time I didn't even know what it was, but then read that they are immune to venom and will kill venomous snakes. Hopefully it is why I don't see any Cotton Mouths.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 20, 2013)

The ones we have to watch around here is the copperhead, has a brown diamond pattern and venomous! Moccains are near the rivers, have not seen one around the vineyards. We too have a mole/gopher problem so I let the snakes be.


----------



## johngg123 (May 20, 2013)

Luckily the rattle snakes stay away from people and houses. I've only seen (heard) them when on a hikes up in the hills away from people. There are signs posted usually on the trails warning about the rattle snakes but also saying that they control the rodent population so they are a good thing. That being said, I'd kill a rattle snake if it was in near my yard.


----------



## Deezil (May 20, 2013)

I've come across western rattlesnakes many times in my life, mostly as a kid. They're all over Eastern WA, at least in the foothills where I grew up (where i want to plant my future vineyard..... yay?  )

Had one slither between my legs at about age 8; most scared for myself i've been in my life. 

Dont go in deep brush, dont run fast in anything deeper than about mid-shin, stay quiet and calm if you hear the rattle and immediately go back the way you came.

Needless to say i had a collection of rattles and skins that decorated my bedroom wall for some time. Get too close to the house and i find a shovel; that's that.

Bull snakes look just like rattle snakes but without the rattle and arent poisonous.. Them, 'red' & 'yellow' racers, they all got a pass.. Only seen the yellow and red racers once or twice in my life - talk about hauling! One red one zipped across the creek and if i'da blinked, i would have seriously missed it. Left a wake


----------



## dessertmaker (May 21, 2013)

I identify dead bodies. With a heeler mix and a shepherd mix running around, not much gets close to the house. Even the squirrels don't fare well. The heeler is like a streak of lightning. Whatever gets past them gets shot full of holes. Even large bugs don't last long at my place.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 21, 2013)

johngg123 said:


> Luckily the rattle snakes stay away from people and houses.


 
Neighbor got bit by a rattler on his front porch, they are rare here but they are around.


----------



## UBB (May 21, 2013)

Looks like a Bull Snake to me. Good to have around if you have rodents.


----------

